# 10 Films that you can watch over and over again



## Ashermusic (Aug 4, 2010)

John Graham and I were discussing "The Karate Kid" old and new versions. He prefers the new one and said he recently saw the original again and it did not hold up for him. I told him that I own the DVD and could happily watch it over and over again, perhaps even once a month.

So here are 10 of mine, in no particular order:

The Karate Kid (original) 
Rocky (sadly ALL the Rocky films) 
Annie Hall
A Hard Day's Night
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
In The Line Of Fire
Patriot Games
Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid
From Russia With Love
Defending Your Life


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 4, 2010)

Enter The Dragon..............Herbie Hancock & Bruce Lee forever.


----------



## lux (Aug 4, 2010)

in no particular order, i cant resist watchin:

Ben Hur
The Great Escape
Jaws
The usual suspects
Jurassic Park
Predator (but i suspect thats because of the music)
Jeepers creepers (i know...i know)
The fellowship of the ring
The Blues brothers
..and a couple italian titles which makes no sense mentioning


----------



## JohnG (Aug 4, 2010)

Luca! We need you to guide us to the greatness of Italian cinema -- how else will we learn?

Two Italian titles that I love:

Mediterraneo

Satyricon (one of the most subversive and weird movies I've ever seen; plus there is an absolutely insane documentary called "Ciao, Federico" that is a "making of" for the movie)


----------



## Blackster (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are my favorites:

1. Back to the future - Trilogy
2. Naked Gun
3. Jurassic Park
4. Indiana Jones 1-3
5. Gladiator
6. Ice Age 1&2

That has to be enough


----------



## om30tools (Aug 4, 2010)

My #1:Shawshank Redemption (Freedom)

Others in no particular order:

2. Signs (Raw fear)
3. Village (Panic & confusion)
4. Apollo 13 (Underdogs)
5. Toy Story (Raw excitement)
6. Phonebooth (Raw fear)
7. When Harry Met Sally (Spectacular raw-ish character-driven comedy)
8. Good Will Hunting (Saving someone on a dangerous path)
9. Hard Candy (Panic & Confusion)
10. The Room (Raw Formal Comedy)

Most of these plots are about evil psychos wielding their victims into mental breakdown. (Lots of life lessons to learn every watch).

Rest are mainly M Night. Horrors - isolated Families/Communities. Fear of the unknown. (Keeps you spidey senses tingling in the back of your mind, just incase).


*NOT NECESSARILY my favourites (except Shawshank), but Films I can definitely watch over and over.*


----------



## handz (Aug 4, 2010)

Star Wars 4 - 6
Indiana Jones 1 - 3
Blue Velvet
Big Lebowski
Seven
Predator
Aliens
Conan
Last Boyscaut
Lethal Weapon

Ok those are mostly "easy watching" but I can watch them all the time


----------



## _taylor (Aug 4, 2010)

Predator
Alien
Fargo
No country for old men
The Fugitive
Rambo- First blood
Indiana Jones and the temple of doom
Castaway 
Back to the future
Matrix

Coming soon to my list - Inception

Plenty more to add. I like watching films over and over though.. (o)


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 4, 2010)

Terminator 2
Aliens
The Big Lebowski
Edward Scissorhands
The Thing
The Crow
Groundhog Day
Blade Runner
The Last of the Mohicans
The Empire Strikes Back

I can't believe someone said Hard Candy.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 4, 2010)

JohnG @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> Ok -- I am cheating:
> 
> The Remains of the Day
> Dodge Ball
> ...



Aw c'mon, John, narrow it down to 10.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 4, 2010)

handz @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> Star Wars 4 - 6
> Indiana Jones 1 - 3
> Blue Velvet
> Big Lebowski
> ...



I'll bring the popcorn. Nice list.


----------



## poseur (Aug 4, 2010)

self-deleted.
too many to list, fairly.

d


----------



## JohnG (Aug 4, 2010)

pootie tang?

trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi871695129/


----------



## poseur (Aug 4, 2010)

JohnG @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> pootie tang?


yeah!
and, kung fu hustle, to boot.

my list was too long;
i'm not good at "10 Best Anythings", really.....

d


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 4, 2010)

Toy Story 1, 2 and 3.

3 of the best movies ever made in my opinion. 2 is my fav.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 5, 2010)

*Brazil* (undisputed nr. 1)
*Pulp Fiction*
*Mrs. Brown* (Connolly & Dench)
*The Godfather 1 & 2*
*Kind Hearts And Coronets*
*Sleuth* (the original, with Olivier and Caine)
*Marathon Man*
*Baby Snakes* (Zappa)
*The Odd Couple* (the first one, not the embarassing sequel)
*Hello Dolly*
*Get Shorty*
*The Aristocats*
*Klute*
*Fargo*
*Erin Brockovich*
*36 Quai des Orfèvres* (French movie - English title: _Department 36_)
*Postcards From The Edge*

_


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 5, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Thu Aug 05 said:


> Toy Story 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> 3 of the best movies ever made in my opinion. 2 is my fav.



Yup. And *Finding Nemo* and *The Incredibles* and *Up* and *Wall E*.

And..

*Run Lola Run* (I think I could watch that every WEEK)
*Groundhog Day* (Ironically...)


----------



## hbuus (Aug 5, 2010)

Deer Hunter
Raiders of the lost Ark
Wall Street
Naked Gun
A Few Good Men
Jurassic Park
The Fugitive
Falling Down
Enemy of the State
Gladiator

Mostly action..........

EDIT:
Just saw your post above, re-peat.
How could I forget The Godfather!
But wait, that means one of the movies above has to go...
Argh!


----------



## guayalex (Aug 5, 2010)

1) Indy and the Temple of Doom
2) The Black Hole (with John Barry most brilliant and incredible Soundtrack)
3) Over the Top
4) The Time Machine (old version!)
5) Uncle Toms Cab (hard to find movie about slaves)
6) Poseidon Advanture
7) Cinema Paradiso
8) Back to the Future (especially the 1st part)
9) Stephen Kings It
10) The Tall Guy 
11) Butch Cassedy and sundance Kid (I LOVE KATHARINA ROSS there)

many many more

Pulp Fiction has almost no waste factor as well. I made a Top 100 every film is brilliant.
Oh and the best comedie I ever saw IRMA LA DOUCE


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 5, 2010)

Making a list is extremely difficult for me.


But, I think Back to the Future (1,2 and 3) are just amazing and I can watch them at any point and never get tired!! I dont know why its these particular movies but they are just toooo goood!!!




Tanuj.


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2010)

in no particular order


La dolce vita (Fellini, many others)
The Phantom of Liberty (Bunuel)
Sabrina (Wilder)
Citizen Kane (Welles)
Midsummer sexy comedy (Allen, many others)
Toto' Peppino e la malafemmina (Mastrocinque)
Solaris (Tarkovsky)
Blade Runner (Scott)
2001 A Space Odyssey (Kubrick)
L'homme qui aimait les femmes (Truffaut)


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 5, 2010)

i dont think ive seen 10 films. but i did like The Bicycle Thieves.


----------



## lux (Aug 5, 2010)

aaaahhh.....i suspect from some of the replies that not everyone is playing the game fairly. :mrgreen: 

I think the request wasnt about films we have more exteem of but the ones we cant resist whatchin, kinda visceral thing, no matter their quality or contribution to the history of cinema. At least thats what i got as sense, expecially after the Karate Kid example..

Roberto, you and Piet smell a bit here 

Edit, Piet's list is ok. Still Roberto....


----------



## dp_audio (Aug 5, 2010)

Back to the Future
The Matrix
Star Wars
Contact
Forrest Gump
The Usual Suspects
The Dark Knight
Magnolia
Spaceballs
Inception!


----------



## om30tools (Aug 5, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Thu 05 Aug said:


> Toy Story 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> 3 of the best movies ever made in my opinion. 2 is my fav.



There's something especially vibrant about this franchise isn't there  If you forgot what excitement during Kindergarden, this will remind you & re-energise you, not as much 'world news disutopia' in them. Although I'm only 22, I have forgotten a few times lol


----------



## Narval (Aug 5, 2010)

George Caplan @ Thu Aug 05 said:


> i dont think ive seen 10 films. but i did like The Bicycle Thieves.


I've seen 18. Loved them all. 

Here they are:

Paris, je t'aime


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 5, 2010)

1. The Wizard Of Oz

2. Dr. Strangelove'/The Day The Earth Stood Still

3. King Kong (1933)

4. Sparticus/The Great Escape/Magnificent 7/Josey Wales

5. Planet Of The Apes/Patton/The Omen

6. Elizabeth and Essex (Betty Davis, Errol Flynn w Korngold Score.)

7. Star Wars 4 + 5 (6)

8. Woody Allen (Almost All)

9. Coen Bros (No Country, Barton Fink)

10. Lord of The Rings Trilogy

11. A Hard Days Night


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2010)

Reminded me of a rare Woody Allen movie called What's Up Tiger Lily........
Any Stooges movie w/ Curly
Once Upon A Time In The West ( Spaghetti Western w/ Jet trails in the backgorund )
The 300 Spartans ( Richard Eagen )
Family Guy DVD's for PSP
Chinese Connection
Fists Of Fury
Return Of The Dragon
Monterey Pop Festival


----------



## R.Cato (Aug 6, 2010)

1. The Big Lebowski
2. Star Wars 4-6
3. Lord of the Rings Trilogy
4. Spartacus
5. Life of Brian
6. Mars Attacks
7. Big Fish
8. Stardust
9. Coraline
10. Get smart

I think I should add some other Tim Burton movies, which I highly recommend, but that's it.


----------



## PasiP (Aug 6, 2010)

Something that comes to my mind:

Once Upon A Time In The West
Batman (Tim Burton)
Braveheart
Boondock Saints
The Godfather trilogy
Bourne Trilogy
Death Wish
Nico (Above The Law)

There are too many to remember..hehe


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 7, 2010)

1. Godfather 1 and 2
2. The Devils' Advocate ( this one makes me feel _really_ guilty, but Al Pacino is a national treasure-when he dies, they should bronze him)
3. The Hudsucker Proxy
4. Miller's Crossing
5. Wall Street (I love the smell of decadence in the morning)
6. Bladerunner (and Gladiator, the latter only because of Ridley)
7. Goodfellas (also everything Marty Scorcese directed pre- Leo)
8. Woodstock ( I remember live music!)
9. 300 ( recently, anyway)
10. Snatch (I'm becoming enamored of Rock n Rollah as well, that wacky Guy Ritchie)
11. Bonus pick#1-Raising Arizona ( sue me, I love the Coen boys)
12. Bonus pick #2-Scarface (the re-make, say hello to my leetle fren')

edit- oops, forgot Quentin- Pulp Fiction, True Romance, Kill Bill uno and dos..This is hard!


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 11, 2010)

Dawn of the Dead (remake)
Trois Couleurs: Rouge
Un Coeur En Hiver
Heat
Pulp Fiction
Aliens
Contact
Before Sunset
Galaxy Quest
Goodfellas
Waking the Dead
Lost In Translation
Full Metal Jacket
Toy Story 2
Bladerunner
Sabrina (remake)


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 12, 2010)

[quote="PasiP @ Fri Aug 06, 2010 
Boondock Saints[/quote]

In that case, go rent the documentary "OVERNIGHT". You will either hate Boondock Saints after watching that Doc or love the film twice as much. Either way, that documentary is the shining example of what NOT to do in Hollywood - or - exactly what TO do if you wish to blackball yourself. It's a great case study and should be required viewing for filmschool students...

Moral of the story..."Hollywood never needs you. Never."


----------



## Thonex (Aug 12, 2010)

In no particular order

1) The Shawshank Redemption
2) Contact
3) Aliens
4) Star Wars -- The Empire Strikes Back
5) Nemo, Cars, Walley
6) Avatar
7) Papillion
8 ) Bourne Identitiy
9) The Sixth Sense
10) Goodwill Hunting


----------



## nikolas (Aug 12, 2010)

How can a person narrow it down to ten?

That said...

Children of men
Terminator (the original old movie... Loved it!)
Conan the Barbarian (YAY for Polidouris)
Indiana Jones and the lost arc (soft spot for Marianne)
Anything with Bugs bunny in (my kids and me love it)
Fantasia 1940 (have it on DVD, don't mind watching it over and over again).

And a few more I can't remember right now.


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 13, 2010)

great expectations (i saw that on tv long ago)
rear window is easy to watch over again
bringing up baby is one i saw (had to look up the name of the movie but remembered the actor)


----------

